
Instagram's Buyout: No Bubble to See Here - apress
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2012/04/opinion-baio-instagram-trend/all/1
======
apress
Some actual data to assess. By several measures, Instagram no more expensive
than 30-odd other similar acquisitions, some of which worked out great
(Paypal, YouTube, Mint.com), others not so much (cough -- Broadcast.com --
cough).

